# Alucinante: Buscando un megapuerto



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

siempre que veo a lima en google earth simepre me da mucha curiosidad esa isla.. como se llama??


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Atl_Col said:


> siempre que veo a lima en google earth simepre me da mucha curiosidad esa isla.. como se llama??


Se llama San Lorenzo y la mas pequeña a su costado el la isla El Frontón, antigua Isla penal, al mismo estilo de Alcatraz.


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

y san lorenzo en esa isla que hay o como se llega


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

creo q hay un miniclub o algo asi..con un minimuelle....


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

voy a ir ahroa mismo a google earth a ver


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

me encanta el proyecto, seria un gran polo de desarrollo y fuente de trabajo,..ojala se haga.....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es una idea interesante, pero opino que el daño al ecoturismo serìa lamentable igual que casi todos los foristas concuerdo con ese tema.

La cantidad de trabajo y obra ingenieril serìa buena. 

Lo del tema turìstico deberìa ser mas aprovechado es una bonita zona. He ido varias veces en paseo de yate a las Islas Palomino y es un paseo mostro


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ecoturismo no creo....ya que ecoturismo en las costas industriales del callao no hay...pero aun asi es un desbalance ecologico de proporciones ENORMES....no vale la pena para que una constructora gane plata y el resto del pais se endeude


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Waooooo ;hola soy Nuevo 
Ese proyecto debe haerse si o si , Lo malo Probres Lobitos de mar pero los podemos reubicar y hacerles una isla nueva , no son tantos
PEro donde ha salido ese proyecto, en pagina o periodico?????????????????????????????????????ç


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

:S dioses...se que uno debe respetar todas las opiniones...pero con gente asi el mundo va a desaparecer la proxima temporada saga falabella primavera verano 2006


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Uno de estos dìas te van a matar virtualmente Bratzo!!!! jajajajajaja


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

oye, y qué ecosistema hay en la isla tan importante así como para no sacrificarlo y hacer tamaño puerto?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nada...ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA justifica la desaparicion de cualquier sistema ecologico..por mas pequeño e insignificante que sea....eres dios? entonces shh! gracias totales...a la camita con topo gigio


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Repito...no se preocupen, pues no se hará nada...ni un megapuerto, ni un puente, ni nada de nada...San Lorenzo seguirá como está actualmente por muchisimos años mas...un simple punto insignificante en la costa chalaca...por lo menos para mi lo es asi...no tiene nada de atractivo, ni lo tendría con un megapuerto...ni lo tendrá.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Kronos said:


> Waooooo ;hola soy Nuevo
> Ese proyecto debe haerse si o si , Lo malo Probres Lobitos de mar pero los podemos reubicar y hacerles una isla nueva , no son tantos
> PEro donde ha salido ese proyecto, en pagina o periodico?????????????????????????????????????ç


jajaja, me has dado risa de veras.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bonita es la isla San Lorenzo cuando se ve,porque en inverno esta nublado.Una preguntita que no tiene que ver nada(sorry)donde puedo encontrar fotos de Asia(balneario) pero no las del boulevard,las otras que habian?gracias


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Eata es una exelente oportunidad de trabajo para la gente , el ecosistema que tiene la isla es muy pequeño


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

entonces hay que repotenciar aguas calientes y habitar machu picchu...despues de eso nos vamos al manu a poner malls y en paracas por que no...una planta nuclear...total....de estas cosas sobran en el mundo....t apuesto a que aplaudes esto pero si tu papi decide convertir todos los jardines de tu cuadra en pisos de cemento no estarias feliz por la platita que se ganan los albañiles :S


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Kronos said:


> Waooooo ;hola soy Nuevo
> Ese proyecto debe haerse si o si , Lo malo Probres Lobitos de mar pero los podemos reubicar y hacerles una isla nueva , no son tantos
> PEro donde ha salido ese proyecto, en pagina o periodico?????????????????????????????????????ç




sééééé´buenisima idea.. los podemos llevar a Paracas--- :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> :S dioses...se que uno debe respetar todas las opiniones...pero con gente asi el mundo va a desaparecer la proxima temporada saga falabella primavera verano 2006


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si yo se...yo tpc toy agresivo..es mas..me encanta poder discutir estas cosas..aunque respondan con cosas como que yo digo que vivir en USA quiere decir aplatar al vecino jajaja...loco tienes que cambiar tu idea predeterminada de alguien que opina distinto a ti...no todos somos unos talibanes que odiamos el mundo libre y las superpotencias...yo no odio a USA....tiene cosas super buenas..pero tambien super malas....y si solo me enfocara en las buenas y no en las malas....no se cambiaría nada....pero ralx muchachos..no me toman en serio? pues me parece muy bien...x eso yo mismo dije que estaba escribiendo cosas que a nadie le iba a importar...ah y todo tu comentario no lo lei..ahorita estoy con unas nauseas terribles (mejor no entro en detalles) y tengo que seguir con la chamba...hoy chambeo en casita..muen cha


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

todo bien....pero ,..por favor...no nos pidas que cambiemos nuestra idea pre-determinada hacia alguien que opina distinto que nosotros...nu nu nu!...osea...donde quedaria el debate? =(


----------



## extremeop (Jun 29, 2008)

Con respecto al volumen de carga proyectado, actualmente Latino America transporta 1,000 Millones TM al año, para el 2015 se proyecta transportar 1,300 Millones de TM al año. es decir 30% mas.
existen los estudios tecnicos respectivos del Aeropuerto con tres pistas de 8km, lo mismo que para las instalaciones Portuarias, el Proyecto Megapuerto Multimodal Isla San Lorenzo tiene la aprobación de la ONU y del BID asi como de 20 instituciones mas, La ONU no hubiese aprobado un Proyecto sin los respectivos estudios de Factibilidad.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo siento, este thread es demasiado viejo y no se permite revivirlos.

Leer normas por favor.


----------

